# How do I keep my outdoor puppy warm in the cooler nights?



## missy's mummy (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, Missy's mum here again. You might hear from me alot lol, Im very new at being a dog owner 

Anyways, our 5.5 month old Lab x is an outdoor dog, per the owners request ( we rent ). Her outdoor living in totally covered and protected from the rain, heat etc. However, we are approaching our colder season here in Western australia and tonight is quite cool. I have no idea on wether dogs are able to keep themselves warm, so Im worried that Missy will be cold. Ive jsut popped a blanket on her, but dont want to overheat her either.

Can someone advise me on how to keep her warm, and indeed wether dogs are able to warm themselves?

many thanks again

Laura


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

You ca give her a lot of nice blankets in her dog house because the dog house will help keep heat in too. If you don't have one you should probably get one soon because sleeping in the corner of a shelter won't protect you from wind and chills. If you have a dog house already then make sure that he door is facing away from the way that the wind blows so it doesn't just blow right in to her house. Fleece is a good thing for warmth, but make sure you check it often to cut off dangly strings when she rips it up a bit. Wash them frequently so they don't attract things to live in there other than her (bugs and mice and stuff). They also sell dog house heaters:

http://cozywinters.com/shop/hound-heater.html I know that you are in Australia, but I'm pretty sure this place ships internationally. Even if they do though I would suggest to try to find one over there so it would be more affordable on a shortish notice.

http://cozywinters.com/shop/kh-1000-1020.html This is a heated dog bed. This one comes with a chew resistant cord which is nice, but I would still worry if they chewed on the bed.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I disagree with the blankets idea. Where I live it gets pretty chilly in the winter, as low as 0 sometimes. Fabrics will draw moisture which will make the dog even colder, unless you get some special type of fabrics meant for outdoors. Our dog stayed outside through most of last winter. He has an insulated dog house, kept up against our house, it has a rubber flab on the doorway to keep the wind out. We also bought some bales of straw and stacked a couple around his house to make a wind break and help insulate it further. We took another bale and distributed the straw inside his house for him to lie on and nest in. The rest of the straw we spread on the ground right outside his house. You could also buy warming devices or warming mats to put inside his house. Be cautious though if there are cords he could chew on and shock himself, though. Warming devices also concern me due to fire risks, but I'm sure there _are _safe choices if you look around. Mostly, be sure his house is dry and insulated. If it's a homemade house you can insulate it yourself if it's not. Just be sure to re-cover over the insulation so he won't eat it. Even though we had many cold days, our dog really seemed comfortable. He was rarely even in his house, usually out romping through the snow. If he's got a warm, dry refuge he'll weather the weather just fine  If temps get extremely cold, I recommend bringing him indoors or in a garage or something, though. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know how fixed and firm the owner is... perhaps you've already tried a little negotiation and were unsuccessful. Are they worried about property damage or another issue? I would see if they would agree to puppy being crate-trained and then able to sleep indoors.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know how cold it gets in Australia. However, Labs were bred for cold weather. As long as the dog is healthy, she can sleep in freezing weather easily with protection from wind and rain. About 6 inches of straw in the corner of a house or a lean-to during calm, cold weather is a minimum. Twelve inches of straw or dry leaves is better.

The average human body temp is about 98.6 and a dog can be 101 F . Those extra few degrees help a lot with withstanding cold weather. A doghouse, shed, or corner of a garage is probably best. A piece of old carpet or a dog bed may be helpful for keeping the dog from sleeping on the cold ground.

Another important thing is to walk her at least 30 minutes every day - to help her get into better shape. The more muscle she has, the more heat she will generate.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

> Hi, Missy's mum here again. You might hear from me alot lol, Im very new at being a dog owner
> 
> Anyways, our 5.5 month old Lab x is an outdoor dog, per the owners request ( we rent ). Her outdoor living in totally covered and protected from the rain, heat etc. However, we are approaching our colder season here in Western australia and tonight is quite cool. I have no idea on wether dogs are able to keep themselves warm, so Im worried that Missy will be cold. Ive jsut popped a blanket on her, but dont want to overheat her either.
> 
> ...


A good solid dog house is a good start (if you don't have one already). The smaller the dog house, the better as there is less space for the dog to heat. 
Blankets aren't that great as Maggie Girl said. They trap moisture and in turn can chill the dog rather than keep it warm. A thick bed of straw or hay is best. 
Also, something to keep in mind is with your dog sleeping outside she is going to burn more calories to keep herself warm so maybe a little increase in food is in order so she has the extra calories to burn.


----------

